# 942 'Aquiring Satellite ...' Screen



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Until last night this had only happened when I have either unplugged the RG6 from the back of the 942, unplugged the Power cord to the 942, or unplugged, or moved cables on my DPP44. However last night it just did it on it's own:

* Watching TV all afternoon, no problems. At 6:00 pm the 942 has 2 events (both Sat, not OTA) to record. Kicks off the first, timer pops up for the second, expires, kicks off the second, I see it for a split second, then the 'Aquiring Satellite ...' message pops up.

* Wait about 10 minutes, never can complete it's tests/passes

* Based on past expierences I figure it's time for a test switch. Go to the menu to run it and sure enough, the test failure I have seen the past pops up. Input 2 runs through all tests quickly and passes, Input 1 takes about 10 minutes and finally fails.

* Did a front panel reboot, go back into test switch. This time Input 1 runs through quickly and passes, Input 2 just hangs on first 1 of 1 test, never even moves. After 10 minutes or so I try and reboot again, doesn't work.

* Pull the plug on the 942, wait about 30 seconds, plug it back in, run Check Switch and all is well again. I did have to download the guide again because it go rid of all my local channel info, both Sat and OTA.

I wasnt' too concerned with having to do this when I am physically messing with the receiver, but to have this happen for no reason has me concerned. 

Anyone else having this issue? Any ideas of what, if anything, I can do to resolve it? I should also add that my 721 is hooked up through this DPP44 as well, so I don't think it's a problem with the switch.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Your issue is well documented and discussed. 

And as you stated...a switch check and a HARD reboot (power cord) will 'fix' the issue


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Paradox-sj said:


> Your issue is well documented and discussed.
> 
> And as you stated...a switch check and a HARD reboot (power cord) will 'fix' the issue


So this is a known, documented bug in the 942 software? Hopefully being worked on?


----------



## volfan615 (Sep 18, 2003)

I did a check switch yesterday to try and force an OTA guide download. After the check switch it hung on test 0 of 5 at the aquiring satellite screen. After about 10 minutes I pulled the power cord, then ran another check switch. This time it got to test 1 of 5 and stayed there for about 15 min. I noticed that it started going through different satellite positions and transponders before finally completing all of the test.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

The steps seem to be...

Run check switch

Power cord reboot

Get guide data...


----------



## wildzeke (Aug 29, 2002)

Do you have a power inserter in your system?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

wildzeke said:


> Do you have a power inserter in your system?


I have the power inserter plugged in, but I'm not actually using that feed from the DPP44. Right now I'm feeding my 2 recievers from 2 and 3, 1 has the power inserter, and 4 is not used.


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

I see the same issue using a DPP Twin, single coax down to a DPP separator.

Doug


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm having similar problems. It went into Aquiring Signal (AS) for no reason but it did it on only one tuner. Although I couldn't cancel out of the AS screen, I could press "swap" and go to the other tuner which was still recording. From there I could bring the guide up.

I could swap back and forth between the recording program and the AS screen on the other tuner.

I have a Dish 500 + small dish for 61.5 running into a DP34 switch that has 3 lines out. 2 to the 942 and one to a 501. I have the 942 set in single mode with sharing enabled.


----------



## phantom5 (May 16, 2005)

I received a replacement 942 4 days ago. (My first one had the 2nd remote problem.) 

For the last 3 days now, at almost the same time every day (about 9:30 am), I get the 'Acquiring Satellite ...' message. 

When I run "Check switch" it fails due to "Reception Failure". This is odd since when I go to the aiming dish screen, the signal strenth for 110 and 119 are 96, and the strength for 121 is 62. (All for transponder 19). The signal strengths are the same as when everything works fine.

Nothing seems to fix it. However, several hours later it works just fine whether I do anything or not.

Any ideas?

942 (L225) w/Superdish and DPP44


----------

